# conductor specialist in concerto?



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I see again my recording on Violin Concerto and found that *Esa-Pekka Salonen * has quite a number of it: Sibelius /nielsen (Cho LL), SIbelius/Goldmark (J.Bell), Sibelius/Schoenberg (H.Hahn), Red Violin (J.Bell), and more

In this genre how the interpretation going on, if the soloist is senior and the conductor also experience with the pieces? I imagine the conductor take care the overall feeling while soloist on his instrument.

and who you think the conductor that almost exclusively recorded a concerto, especially the violin concerto?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

In any concerto the conductor and soloist have to reach a happy artistic compromise. On balance, however, the conductor yields to the soloist. After all, it's HIS show, HIS concerto.

I don't find it particularly surprising that a leading Finnish conductor would record one of the most popular works by his country's leading composer more than once.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

There are many conductors that I appreciate more in a concerto setting. Klemperer, Ozawa, Salonen, Previn, Gergiev, to name a few.


----------

